# Boycott Forever21?



## jackieheartsyou (Feb 5, 2010)

Check this link out!

Excerpt:
 Quote:

  Online, particularly on  “what I’m wearing” type blogs there is a preponderance of fashion loving ladies sporting their Forever 21 gear.  It seems young fashion savvy shoppers online and off are continuing to favor our nemesis, Forever 21.  It is so hard, when we see a blogger, coworker, or friend bragging about their latest Forever 21 deal, to keep from screaming; *“Do you have any idea who or what you are supporting?”* 
 
Personally, I have avoided F21 since I was in middle school. I do know TONS of people shop there so I just wanted to know what your opinion is?


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 5, 2010)

thats disgusting. I dont know what i find more disturbing; the sweatshops, or the evangelical ties. I've never shopped there before, and this will surely keep me out of their doors. I have a pretty big mouth, so now that they're on my shit list, everyone i know will hear about this.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_thats disgusting. I dont know what i find more disturbing; the sweatshops, or the evangelical ties. I've never shopped there before, and this will surely keep me out of their doors. I have a pretty big mouth, so now that they're on my shit list, everyone i know will hear about this._

 
I know what you mean, I was a little taken aback as well. There's actually a documentary, it's here MADE IN LA 

and there's this great quote on their site as well:

*It is very easy to say “Oh yeah, it may be cheap labor but I can’t afford anything better” and thereby distancing yourself from the issue at hand but watching this documentary and seeing the faces behind your garments should open everyone’s eyes.*


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 5, 2010)

Same thing with most cruel industries.... meat, fur, animal testing, any kind of sweatshop labour, palm oil industry. Thats why these docs arent super popular. Ignorance is bliss right? I prefer to know what i'm supporting with my dollar, unpleasent as the truth may be... My friends always say that after i talk to them they can't buy anything with good consience... but i think its better that they make an informed discision. 
Like today i was telling them about the abuse of animals in entertainment ie film, tv, circus etc. It's appaling.... but now they know. I'm sure they would have never watched the docs that i have seen... We just need to keep talking about this kind of stuff and open the lines of communication.


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 5, 2010)

It really stinks. Either you pay an assload for cute stuff or support crap like this. :\


----------



## Avozilla (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_today i was telling them about the abuse of animals in entertainment ie film, tv, circus etc._

 
 Yeah, I've known about the circus for a while. I saw someone "training" the elephants with a rod, wire, and a fishing hook. I cried when the poor babies were crying out. No wonder circus elephants go on rampages. I would too.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Avozilla* 

 
_Yeah, I've known about the circus for a while. I saw someone "training" the elephants with a rod, wire, and a fishing hook. I cried when the poor babies were crying out. No wonder circus elephants go on rampages. I would too._

 
Omg...wth is wrong with some people?!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 11, 2010)

I stay away from stores like that. There's always a reason stuff is priced close to dirt cheap. Straying from the morality issue, wouldn't you want to pay more for something that lasts longer and made by someone who earned a fairer wage?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 11, 2010)

It's so sad that exploitation is everywhere... From electronics, to clothes and running gear, to jewelry. Bottom line is that companies want profit and we're a consumerist society.


----------



## Melxo (Feb 11, 2010)

Never shopped there..

Now I never willl.


I DO NOT SUPPORT CHILD LABOUR!!


----------



## Caderas (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not religious myself, but I find it hysterical that they are doing the sweat-shop labor and yet imprinted in the bottom of their bags are 'John 3:16', an excerpt from the Bible of all things.  I don't know if they tell their slaves this passage to help them keep going or what the deal is.

I hate how people think they are so fashionable all off wearing pieces that everyone else is spending their 2 cents on.  It's not your shirt, it's yours, and everyone elses.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Same thing with most cruel industries.... meat, fur, animal testing, any kind of sweatshop labour, palm oil industry. Thats why these docs arent super popular. Ignorance is bliss right? I prefer to know what i'm supporting with my dollar, unpleasent as the truth may be... My friends always say that after i talk to them they can't buy anything with good consience... but i think its better that they make an informed discision. 
Like today i was telling them about the abuse of animals in entertainment ie film, tv, circus etc. It's appaling.... but now they know. I'm sure they would have never watched the docs that i have seen... We just need to keep talking about this kind of stuff and open the lines of communication._

 
I agree that it's important to be a well informed consumer as well, which means realizing that some of the documentaries that are made are going to be skewed in the favor of the camp that is making them.  Editorial pieces are just that: editorialized.  For example, in Oregon there is a primate research center.  It is strictly a medical research facility.  Now, I'm neither condoning, nor promoting this facility.  However, you should be aware that medical research is strictly monitored by the federal government, especially when animals are involved.  An animal rights group sent in an undercover group of volunteers to infiltrate and capture animal abuse on camera.  When there was no animal abuse to be found they created abuse to film, by shocking the monkeys with cattle prods and other such types of abuse.  This led to a federal and well publicized investigation of the facility.  I know that animal research is not what this document is about , but I am just putting this out there as an example of how something can be skewed.

Edited to add:  The facility that was investigated was found to be 100% in compliance with federal regulation with no abuse happening by any staff member whatsoever.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Avozilla* 

 
_Yeah, I've known about the circus for a while. I saw someone "training" the elephants with a rod, wire, and a fishing hook. I cried when the poor babies were crying out. No wonder circus elephants go on rampages. I would too._

 
Yeah, I will never go to a circus. Where I grew up, (Kerala, India), I've seen people train elephants without harming them, and it is so much easier to get a well behaved elephant if it's raised by it's herd because they are such social creatures. I wish people would understand this.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 13, 2010)

not everything you see in a documentary or printed in a blog is true. keep that in mind.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 13, 2010)

I watched the documentary PBS aired in 2008...not sure of the date. I avoided them for awhile but I do shop there occasionally. Truth of the matter is if you avoided everything that was wrong and offensive you would have to live on your own island and grow your own everything. Corruption goes so much deeper than any of us could ever know and its impossible to avoid. I still think its wrong and I pray for it all to be made right.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 13, 2010)

Ita!! ^


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 15, 2010)

i hate all of those mall stores that are full of cheap clothing/accessories. i'd rather spend $50 on one top then buy 5 cheaply made tops at stores like this. i never know what to believe online anymore. it's just full of so much negativity towards anything popular.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 15, 2010)

just because guess charges you ten times what forever twenty-one does doesn't necessarily mean their business practices are any less sketchy. i think lilmaclady said it best.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 15, 2010)

^Very true, it's just that the most cheaply priced items are more likely to involve child labour than something with a higher pricetag although that alone oviously doesn't mean it was produced ethically.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 15, 2010)

Forever 21 even treats their customers like absolute shit so it comes as no surprise that they treat their employees bad too. They are always getting sued for copying designs. They are just a shady company all around.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_just because guess charges you ten times what forever twenty-one does doesn't necessarily mean their business practices are any less sketchy. i think lilmaclady said it best._

 
i know that, i would just rather spend my money on 1 nice top that's made well and will last long, rather then buying a bunch of cheaply made tops for the same price. i have no idea what company does what so i can't say anything towards that, that's just how i prefer to shop for my clothing. i agree with lilmaclady also, i just avoid these types of stores because of the quality alone.

i do agree that a cheaply priced clothing company like forever 21 is more likely to be involved with child labour though.


----------



## xcoco (Feb 15, 2010)

It's sad to know but it is not only Forever 21 who does that. You never know the history between every item you buy. Just because something is more expensive doesn't necessarely mean it is more ethical or will last you longer. This may sound egocentric but things like that happen all the time, or even worse but no one does anything. Sometimes, you don't even know. It is sad, but that's just how life is, in my opinion. I will keep buying what I like and what I want for a good price. I don't want to buy the same shirt for 50$ if I can get it for 20$. Also, you can't really do much... even if you don't shop there, there is other people who will.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcoco* 

 
_It's sad to know but it is not only Forever 21 who does that. You never know the history between every item you buy. Just because something is more expensive doesn't necessarely mean it is more ethical or will last you longer. This may sound egocentric but things like that happen all the time, or even worse but no one does anything. Sometimes, you don't even know. It is sad, but that's just how life is, in my opinion. I will keep buying what I like and what I want for a good price. I don't want to buy the same shirt for 50$ if I can get it for 20$. Also, you can't really do much... even if you don't shop there, there is other people who will._

 
Well you can keep shopping there and I will keep the 20 bucks in my pocket. I'd rather not help a hypocritical company that exploits their workers IN the United States and then tries to cover it up with a Bible scripture printed on their bags.


----------



## teeezyy (Feb 25, 2010)

honestly, if you're going to boycott f21 because they may or may not have sweatshops, then you should just go ahead and boycott anything that involves illegal immigrants. like lilMAClady said, you would have to be on your own island. instead of putting all this energy towards a hatred for f21, how about putting some of that hatred towards those who help illegal immigrants into the country? if they weren't present, then the sweatshops wouldn't be either.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 25, 2010)

i very much disagree with that sentiment. i will leave it at that.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcoco* 

 
_It's sad to know but it is not only Forever 21 who does that. You never know the history between every item you buy. Just because something is more expensive doesn't necessarely mean it is more ethical or will last you longer. This may sound egocentric but things like that happen all the time, or even worse but no one does anything. Sometimes, you don't even know. It is sad, but that's just how life is, in my opinion. I will keep buying what I like and what I want for a good price. I don't want to buy the same shirt for 50$ if I can get it for 20$. Also, you can't really do much... even if you don't shop there, there is other people who will._

 
True, one customer can't do that much when deciding what to purchase but if more people thought about x company's business practices and decided that they didn't want to support child labour and told their likeminded friends etc there is a difference. Companies care about their profits and if they're losing out because people are getitng more educated about what they're doing and supporting and think it's wrong and show it by not buying, companies will change to please their demographic.


----------



## MinaLee (Feb 27, 2010)

*Ive always preferred Charlotte Russe...I suppose they're on the same ish??*


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't religiously shop at Forever 21 but I do pick up some things occasionally there and at H&M and other "disposable" clothing merchants. I read that blog and I guess I will stop eating apples too bc an illegal immigrant is being paid less than minimum wage to pick them. And as for me I guess I am going to hell for shopping at Forever 21?


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 11, 2010)

We live in a society based on money, money makes profit, to make profit you have to minimise outgoings so you cut corners. 

If you avoid everyone who hurts anyone you become an utter slave to consumerism, just in the other direction to those who do purchase these things. It gets to a point where you become a slave to your morals also.

I appreciate most of you will not agree with this, but I would rather see humans exploited than animals at least we have *some* right to exploit our own species. 

The saddest part is, without a lot of these sweatshops most these children would not be in school, they would be homeless, starving or worse dead. Many towns are entirely built upon the sweatshop industry, an entire family will often work in the same factory to keep the family afloat. 

I have been boycotting everything from Proctor and Gamble, relvon, rimmel, maybelline, loreal, primark, new look clothing, garnier, johnson and johnson, virgin vie, tesco, asda, evian, morrisons, listerine, clairol, no17, ribena, macdonalds, KFC, lucozade, playtex (yes the bra people) nivea, kleenex, palmolive, nestle, nescafe, beechams, nair, covergirl, fairy, head and shoulder, gilette, felix, tampax, always,  purina, iams, wella, pringles, max factor, pantene, olay, dove, vicks, anna sui, duracell and a LOT of others for about 4 years now. I carry a notebook which I update as soon as I have info with me everywhere all day every day.

Each company has it's faults, I'm not going to go into who does what or to who or where, but please don't assume it's just clothing and jewelry made in sweat shops, chemicals for certain washing powders are mixed by indian children in no protective gear. 

For those of you who wear bindis, they are not machine made. Nor are those already handpainted fake nails, those of you who wear human hair extensions would never give up your hair for what the girls who sell are paid and the silk industry would make you cry into your pillow. 

When it comes down to it, I have spent a long time boycotting a lot of people. I have done a lot more than not buy products, I have stood outside stores on a box bellowing and handing out stickers, I have been arrested for smashing and lashing out, I have a crimal record for disturbing the peace like the average girl here's MAC receipt, and you know what it hasn't changed a thing!

I have done some things that I seriously regret attempting to change the world as well. I have upset a lot of people who just needed to be told rather than scared. 

What it basically comes down to is, on your concience be wearing these items, but boycotting isn't going to make a damn bit of difference to anyone but you.


----------



## Civies (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not going to boycott Forever21 although the article does make me upset.

But one thing you might not realize is that this is true to a LOT of retailers. It is much cheaper to manufacture products in third world countries because they are undeveloped and people are under paid. It is much cheaper that way compared to paying someone 9.50/h here in Canada whereas you pay them $2 a day in say Vietnam. 

What greengoesmoo said was very well said.


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Very well put Greengoesmoo! 

This world is a very corrupt place and if we boycotted ever company/corporation that did something unjust we would all be starving, naked and living on the streets. I personally don't shop at Forever 21 because we don't have one where I live. Knowing that these are their practices now means I still won't be shopping there in the future. I feel like I'm doing my part just by not making them any richer then they all ready are. I'm also not going to look down on someone who does choose to shop there. Because I'm sure that something I have bought from even a store like walmart was made in shop by under paid individuals.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, seriously, I was kind of disturbed with the fact that they're opening a F21 in Times Square...now they're gonna attract more people. I seriously just hop in F21 like...once every year or something..just to look and I don't really buy anything. But wow...think of all those people that shop there and it's not like it's not a popular store...

Sadly, F21 is not the only chain that uses labor work for their clothing...it's just about every chain (not all, but a lot). But seriously...what can I say...companies are super greedy and this is how they make their money, by producing cheap labor and making a load of cash off it and they're not gonna stop, really.


----------



## jennifa (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are my 2 cents, if any one cares to hear it:

  	yes, we live in a globalized, consumerist society, and just about every product on shelves today is tainted by unscrupulous business practices.  It's difficult to avoid it altogether.   HOWEVER, I also believe that consumers can and should vote on which companies to support with their purchases.  For me, F21 has crossed a line.  It has one of the most morally perverse business models I've ever heard of, on top of being hypocritical.  I have decided not to shop there anymore, and am glad my money isn't helping to keep them in business.  If we spread the word out far enough, some people who agree with me will also stop shopping there and we can diminish their bottom line.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 28, 2011)

^ Thank you. Imo, this "everyone does it, so you might as well live in the north pole to avoid it" mentality is scary. Yes, many companies do it. Yes, these retailers can be hard to avoid when you start to do your research. But giving them your money once you know their sketchy ass parctices is like saying what they are doing is OK. If everyone who felt disturbed by these thing let their voices be heard companies would have to change. 
  	This laziness is the problem with our generation. This I want it now for nothing attitude, this jersey shore mentality, is what allows these companies to exist. And turning a blind eye to them because, well it's easier just not to change, i find that frightening. It speaks volumes about our society. Not just the big buisness, but the people this unethical clothing is targeted towards. We just don't care. Who cares if some poor central american works for 40 cents a day, or gets his hand mangeled in an industrial machine, but has to be back at work to feed his family. I want my roper (REALYY?!?) that will be cute for all of 5 seconds and im not paying over 10 dollars for them (the cost of 2 freakin' over priced lates!!!) cause they are disposable, just like the people that make them.


----------



## SmashSmashBam (Dec 6, 2011)

You know what I like to do? Shop at Etsy  Almost 100% of those people do everything by hand and sell on Etsy the same fashions or ideas without it being straight up knockoffs. It may be like $15 more or something, but honestly... it means so much more to those artists who are working their butts off trying to get a good idea up and running, they spend countless hours working on one piece and when you buy from them they are extremely grateful. I've bought items and have gotten extras just because the person was so happy I was buying from them and supporting their company  

  	And for something my professor once told me in my business classes in college -

  	And for the labor reasons... I know this is horrible... but a lot of these women, children, men... this job is the best they can get sometimes. That maybe sad and horrible to say, but sometimes it's the choice between the chemical factory across the street or the sweatshop for Forever 21 for these countries and people. They don't have laws protecting them or helping them get better, fair jobs... and the sweatshop may be the best thing for them, or so they think. I know boycotting always seems like the best bet, but sometimes for these people it's not, you may think you're helping them... but then once that factory shuts down... the only other place they have is that chemical factory across the street...

  	I'm not saying support Forever 21, I don't support them because of the blatant knockoffs and cheap products and of course the child labor as well. I'm just saying Forever 21 is just a part of the wholllle problem in labor practices in this country and other countries.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 16, 2012)

Hate Forever21.  But not because of the moral issues.  Impossible to find anything in that store with how messy and over stuffed their racks are.  It's like going to TJMAX or Marshalls.  You have to be willing to spend hours looking through junk to find the one good piece in the store.  For that reason alone shopping at other brands is worth it, even if it's higher priced.


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 6, 2012)

That place is always filled to the brim with people and trashed I'd avoid it if they were trying to give me there stuff. Any friend I've ever had who bought from there didn't have the garment long because it was cheaply made and fell apart or because it was sewn irregularly to the point they returned it.


----------



## hasom514 (Dec 18, 2012)

OMG, I like this forums so much. Glad to be here!


----------

